# My B5 S4 on air finally finished.



## stapo69 (Apr 5, 2009)

After seeing Talons S4 on air on here it inspired me to buil my own in the uk, big thanks goes to him for his help and pics throughout the build.
So i thought it was about time I put some pics of the motor up now it's got to a reasonable state, a UK first? B5 S4 on air?
The airride was half easy, the front as it's been done before on Passats, fwd A4s an A6s, the rear however was another story, I was using Rayvern Hydraulics for the build, well known as probably the top specialist in all things that make cars go up and down in the UK, he's been doing it for years and without Ray this would never have got finished,having never done a quattro before it took a good many trips over to the workshops, lengthy phone calls and much trauling through the net to figure out how to get the rear to work, around 3 months all together, but we got there in the end with great success and all is good.
I'm running 2 compressors and 2 11.5l tanks with water trap, 8mm lines, high flow valves and 150psi pressure switch. All fitted by myself over a number of weekends. The bulk of the kit is hidden away in the spare wheel well, except for one tank behind the seats as this was added later, but still all nice and tidy, the switches and gauges have but trimmed into a custom panel replacing the ash tray, and the cigarette lighter relocated to the handbrake area to keep a 12v supply in the front of the car.
The ride is good and comfortable, we used Avo adjustable dampers along with the bags, although it does feel a little bouncy after having coilovers for 2 years but to be expected, overall very liveable.
Anyway I wont waffle on, pics do the talking so much easier, lets see what people think! Personally I love it, the car looks awesome dropped onto the floor, but remains useable and practical, even more than before when on coilovers.
Oh I cant recommend Rayvern enough, top top guys, the most genuine helpful people Ive net for a long time, although I think they'd rather never hear my name again!
























































































































A random order of pictures I know, and not the best shots I've ever done, but I just threw this together to get it out there.
Thanks for the comments in advance whatever you think.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: My B5 S4 on air finally finished. (stapo69)*

absolutely ****ing gorgeous. Well done


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

so clean well done


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: My B5 S4 on air finally finished. (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_absolutely ****ing gorgeous. Well done

this x1000000 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: My B5 S4 on air finally finished. (Mr.Tan)*

wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*FV-QR*

thanks, you already know how I feel about your car


----------



## Simans82 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (gunch)*

Very nice! Love the wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## youngbawpawan (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Simans82)*

awesome car looks fresh on the bently wheels never seen them on an s4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stapo69 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks people. Tried to build something just a little different and that you dont see every day, stand out from the crowd a bit, and I think I managed it.


----------



## rain724 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (stapo69)*

nice car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: My B5 S4 on air finally finished. (stapo69)*

absolutely gorgeous man, excellent work. anything binding up in the front/holding you back from going just >< that much lower. thats the only thing i could see "wrong" with it


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: My B5 S4 on air finally finished. (BADCLOWN)*

I knew one day this car will get its turn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif stunning look


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: My B5 S4 on air finally finished. (Grig85)*

O...M...G !!!!
This is hands down, my favorite car.. I been debating on parting my car and building a B5 S4 and this REALLY makes me want to do it even more now.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: My B5 S4 on air finally finished. (ramon.)*
















sick!


----------



## .:3513 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: My B5 S4 on air finally finished. (tomespo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: My B5 S4 on air finally finished. (.:3513)*

wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stapo69 (Apr 5, 2009)

There are a couple of things stopping me going lower on the front easily, the top control arms can't go any further up into the arches without chopping them out and allowing the arms up into the engine bay, what a few people have done to get it real real low, can't quite bring myself to do it yet though! Also as I'm running bigger downpipes my cats si on the floor as it is, so would need an awkward exhaust rebuild and even then room is very tight.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

fuken sick


----------



## V_Dub15 (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (craziidubb3r)*

I was just reading the write up on this car in GOLF+ magazine last week
dope car man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

so sick.. rear's on the B5s is so wack, good to see some other company doing work!!!


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Stunning..


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

looks good! love the gauge setup!


----------



## chadn502 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: My B5 S4 on air finally finished. (stapo69)*

That thing is ballin for sure!


----------



## stapo69 (Apr 5, 2009)

I was real happy with the gauge panel, all made by my own fair hands, and a bit of left over suede from my homemade subbox.
Just for comparison today next to standard height 2.8 quattro.
























Just a small difference!


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (stapo69)*

oh my gut!


----------



## ezmacscoobysnk (Oct 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

pretty much what i want to do to mine..... thanks for more insperation!!!


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

Very nice indeed my air friend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Now I want an AUDI! Thanks there goes my life savings. Nice whip sir.


----------



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

nice good work


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: (stapo69)*

Thanks people. Tried to build something just a little different and that you dont see every day, stand out from the crowd a bit, and I think I managed it.
Complete UNDERSTATEMENT. 
HOLY ISH. I love the ashtray/lighter delete and how it matches everything inside, nice and clean. And need i say, the bentley wheels...good gawd they look amazing. I think i've seen another s4 or a4 on bentley wheels somewhere. I'm thinking they were a different style tho..might be capt. obvious? I'd kill to roll those. 
Edit-your car is now my wallpaper







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by CoopaCoopaCoopa at 7:55 PM 9-13-2009_


----------



## Vicious-S (Feb 4, 2004)

404 something different not found.
Your car sucks.


----------



## stapo69 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks, love you too!


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (stapo69)*

those bently wheels.. what's the name of them?


----------



## stapo69 (Apr 5, 2009)

I dunno if they have a name, they're 19x9 continental gt modular 2 piece split rims


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (stapo69)*

hows it going? did you ever figure out what to do with the rear bags rubbing? I'm still waiting on new rear bags







and need some ideas of how to clear the rubbing issues.


----------



## stapo69 (Apr 5, 2009)

My rears aren't rubbing at all, kept an eye on em and no sign of it at all, guess they're size/positioning are slightly different to yours. Can you not space the mounting away from the inner arch a bit? Or weld up the wholes where the top mounts and re drill them slightly further out, as thre is only the body of the damer in there you may have a bit of space to do that.


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: My B5 S4 on air finally finished. (stapo69)*

Damn... that's HOT! how's the reaction from your neighbor's


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (stapo69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stapo69* »_My rears aren't rubbing at all, kept an eye on em and no sign of it at all, guess they're size/positioning are slightly different to yours. Can you not space the mounting away from the inner arch a bit? Or weld up the wholes where the top mounts and re drill them slightly further out, as thre is only the body of the damer in there you may have a bit of space to do that.

I think I should be able to space it out a but I guess. But what I'll probly end up doing is lowering the shock mounting location within the rear mount. That should give me plenty of clearance and if it doesn't, I'll use a hammer


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Are there any updates on this car? I was just thinking about how ****ty it was and hoped it had been updated. I ****ing hate it.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

ssooo clean, nice work


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

My dream s4 right here wheels, color everything... :thumbup:


----------

